# Bad bass champs?



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone hear if bad bass has put out their schedules out yet, or even if they're haveing a series?


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah im intrested to??? I fish badbasschamps also and the website link is not on dobass.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Unknown status for 2012 BBC - email or call their listed contacts

Once any info is released on their site it indeed will be listed on the schedules page of dobass


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Their preliminary schedule has been posted.....looks like an interesting schedule. I like it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

where is it posted at?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's on www.badbasschamps.com scroll down, the dates and venues are listed towards the bottom if the home page.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Never fished tappan, might be interesting


----------

